# June photo competition: Love



## Skim (Jun 5, 2006)

Because I'm a big soppy mare, this month's theme is love.

I think there's lots of scope here for different interpretations of the word. A quick look at the dictionary comes up with:

- to have attachment to and affection for
- to have passionate desire and feelings for 
- to like or desire very much
- intense emotion of affection, warmth, fondness and desire

You could photograph someone or something you love, or perhaps make more of a comment on the notion of love in general. It's up to you. Here are some ideas to get you started:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love

 The rules:

 * Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
 * Post up the link, not the picture.
 * All entries must be in by the last day of June.
 * Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
 * If you edit/Photoshop the picture then tell us what you did.
 * Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
 * Voting starts on 1st of July and ends at midnight on 3rd of July 2006. Anyone can vote – you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point – the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
 * You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.

So go get loved up... and good luck 

Skim – The Love Walrus

Many thanks to Hiccup for doing the thumbnails this month while I am stuck in dial-up hell...

http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/june06/


----------



## kakuma (Jun 5, 2006)

excellent theme imo


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 5, 2006)

Two Hearts

photoshop: Just frames


----------



## jodal (Jun 5, 2006)

Great theme


----------



## Skim (Jun 5, 2006)

<puts flower in Ninjaboy's hair>

I've just been PMd by a poster who has called me a hippy. So I bought a few psytrance albums and wore a beaded skirt once. Where's the crime in that? Eh?


----------



## Nina (Jun 5, 2006)

13% of cultures have no word for 'love'!!! 
Oh, that's sad  

I think it's a great theme, hippy or no hippy


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 5, 2006)

This chap lasted till about 5.30am on Sunday morn. 

luvv'd_up_and_munted


He didn't dare drop coz he was afraid of what we'd do to him.   



*it's a bit trashed(sic) in places so I'll tweak it and repost on the same URL drekklly.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 5, 2006)

what a lovely theme skim  

3 pictures of milesy coming up then


----------



## Derian (Jun 5, 2006)

Great theme skim, hippy or not! (Congrats on May by the way, I totally lost track of the voting deadline there but as it turned out the results were exactly as I'd have voted which is  )


----------



## suzi (Jun 5, 2006)

aaah love.

just one from me then

www.flickr.com/photos/froupster/83992503/in/set-1793595


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 5, 2006)

Look Ma - no hands!

and

Heart of Stone


----------



## Nina (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's my first. Gotta be quick this month as I move home this weekend and will be in a fuffle for the rest of June no doubt.

*
loving kindness*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/58406281/in/set-72057594074584116/

It would look so much better on black but GRR, that's my two fingers up at Flickr.


----------



## Firky (Jun 5, 2006)

1] torn.


----------



## Firky (Jun 6, 2006)

Tricky Skills said:
			
		

> Look Ma - no hands!
> 
> and
> 
> Heart of Stone



.bmp?  BIG FUCKING PICTURE  

You're gonna have to change them to jpegs


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> .bmp?  BIG FUCKING PICTURE
> 
> You're gonna have to change them to jpegs


they may be big but they opened up faster on this horrible old computer than anything on flicker ever does


----------



## twister (Jun 6, 2006)

ok, my first time entering one of these

insideout love

my beach love

beach love 2


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 6, 2006)

your second entry has made me go "aaawwwww" twister, it's beautiful


----------



## twister (Jun 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> your second entry has made me go "aaawwwww" twister, it's beautiful



aww thanks tank girl, i know, very mushy innit... me and my good lady in kefalonia last year on our first proper holiday together..  we have it framed in our lounge


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 6, 2006)

you've made me go "awwww" again - that's enough now


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 6, 2006)

Whoops - apologies.

Now jpg-ed up  

Look Ma - no hands!

And

Heart of Stone

Cheers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2006)

Isn't love a wonderful thing.

My first entry, am I supposed to do a link?
http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/614/helenkiss6ik.png


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

first one is 'Nana and Jes'
http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/8379/nanaandjes0045ry.jpg

second is 'missing'
a very small glimpse of the 100's of yards of missing posters in 
bangkok after the tsunami. 
http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/8043/missing22el.jpg

third is 'love'
not technically brilliant because of the camera but i like it anyway 
http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/5703/loveg9lt.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Jun 6, 2006)

Thumbnails: (EDIT: url issues). 

Also, cos that mauvais is a crafty bugger, there's an RSS feed for the thumbnails page, if you're into that sort of thing:

http://photo.wapoc.com/srss/5482


----------



## e19896 (Jun 6, 2006)

Erm been away for a few days but a late well done Skim.. Good topic as well LOVE indeed what a grand subject gose of puts thinking hat on erm i have a new toy as well another excuse to go and play and hug some trees erm Love grand subject thank you Skim

e19896


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 6, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> third is 'love'
> not technically brilliant because of the camera but i like it anyway
> http://img484.imageshack.us/img484/5703/loveg9lt.jpg



I have very fond memories (just about) of sitting on that some time in the middle of the night with the Mrs


----------



## thefuse (Jun 6, 2006)

Robster970 said:
			
		

> I have very fond memories (just about) of sitting on that some time in the middle of the night with the Mrs


ive got another pic of it taken a year later. It's covered in graffiti and people, one early morning at the top of the stone circle field but the quality of that is even worse. think i must have had the early morning shakes. cant imagine why


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 7, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> ive got another pic of it taken a year later. It's covered in graffiti and people, one early morning at the top of the stone circle field but the quality of that is even worse. think i must have had the early morning shakes. cant imagine why



must have been the cold at that time in the morning


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Isn't love a wonderful thing.
> 
> My first entry, am I supposed to do a link?[/url]


take the bloody pic out AS 

e2a - good theme skim, ta


----------



## Skim (Jun 7, 2006)

Glad the theme's getting everyone loved up.

Let's have a big fluffy group hug


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 7, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> take the bloody pic out AS



I did wonder as nobody else had put one up.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 7, 2006)

Look Ma - no hands!

I like this one, well done Tricky.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2006)

First entry - 
'foalishly in love'

cropped a bit
spotted up in the mountains, breathtaking seeing the little un trot about and try to come over and say hello with the big one (with the amazing tail) keeping it in check and me in it's gaze. I LOVE them


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 7, 2006)

I've not entered the last few so thought I better get my arse in gear. All three of these were taken at my mates wedding at the end of May.

1. Old fashioned Love

2. Holding On

3. Something Old, Something New

edit: Should have added all taken in colour, converted to black & white in photoshop with the equivalent of an orange filter on them


----------



## Rollem (Jun 7, 2006)

great theme

my first entry. completely obvious...

 sealed with a kiss


----------



## hiccup (Jun 7, 2006)

Thumbnails: http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/june06/


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 7, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Look Ma - no hands!
> 
> I like this one, well done Tricky.



Ah - cheers.

It was a real case of right place, right time and balls of steel. I was on my bike and so was ready to pedal off if I was spotted.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 8, 2006)

My first one: Love, United


----------



## wordie (Jun 8, 2006)

Here's my first entry for a while...

Wooden Hearts


----------



## Firky (Jun 11, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Thumbnails: (EDIT: url issues).
> 
> Also, cos that mauvais is a crafty bugger, there's an RSS feed for the thumbnails page, if you're into that sort of thing:
> 
> http://photo.wapoc.com/srss/5482




fumbs

http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/june06/


----------



## kakuma (Jun 11, 2006)

ok, here's my first

http://www.flickr.com/photos/41277174@N00/164802427/


----------



## girasol (Jun 11, 2006)

Glad you won, Skim, I didn't have time to vote last month as I was away, but I was going to vote for your photo!  

Great theme and some great photos already


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 11, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> ok, here's my first
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/41277174@N00/164802427/




lol she looks bored as fuck there dude, doesn't look like love to me!


----------



## kakuma (Jun 11, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> lol she looks bored as fuck there dude, doesn't look like love to me!



it's a statement


----------



## Nina (Jun 11, 2006)

My second entry:

*he loves me...*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/163695110/in/photostream/


(edited to amend dots in title. Yes, I'm anal like that. I'd like to blame the Virgo in me but I'm not even a Virgo *sigh*)


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jun 11, 2006)

Ok here's my 3

1.I  didn't know the meaning of the word until...

2.Ahhh

3.My First..

BTW Grreat topic.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 11, 2006)

@ 'my first' bigga 

here an entry i took at unsound last week 

morning stroll

wiskers


----------



## Masonic Mystery (Jun 11, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> My second entry:
> 
> *he loves me*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/163695110/in/photostream/



Fantastic, great interpretation.


----------



## aurora green (Jun 12, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> here an entry i took at unsound last week
> 
> morning stroll
> 
> wiskers



That's nice. 
I very much liked all your Italy photos. I think you've got a real knack of photographing festivals/parties.


----------



## Nina (Jun 12, 2006)

ditto Aurora. It's a lovely shot Wiskey...


----------



## Nina (Jun 12, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> it's a statement



I like it.  Good approach...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 12, 2006)

I took this picture at a civil partnership I recently attended.

I would call it "love heart", I suppose 

ETA I really don't want to win this, but I just saw the competition and thought of this photo.


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 12, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Ok here's my 3
> 
> 1.I  didn't know the meaning of the word until...




awwww 

@ the photo and the sentiment...


----------



## wiskey (Jun 12, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> ditto Aurora. It's a lovely shot Wiskey...



 

fortunately i'm going to a wedding in two weeks (for their twenty fifth anniversary they decided to tie the knot  ) at a *very* well known festival place and i'm hoping to take some pics specially for the theme this time.


----------



## moose (Jun 13, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> My first one: Love, United


You seem to have missed off the 'hate Glazer' bit


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 14, 2006)

4_the_Love_of_Humankind



people are always stopping to look at the children's clothes and prayer flags on the washing-line.....some people jus don't fucking get it!!!!! 


* as straight I could possible be...pseudo_UE_societal_commentary if you will!



**e2a ::: it's gets even better...while I was dealing with the above picture, my neighbour...the boys father...found a dead reed-warbler and some flowers I was photographing ... he took'em off and gave'em a full Tibetan Buddhist burial n committal with other prayer offerings too...teh cooolio!,,,I usually caste them adrift, oceanic wise.


----------



## marycciu (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello. This is my first entry ever. Hopefully you will all like my photo. I've been lurking for a couple of months and like what I've seen, but haven't entered. Any input will be greatly appreciated.

horseplay


----------



## ddraig (Jun 14, 2006)

marycciu said:
			
		

> Hello. This is my first entry ever. Hopefully you will all like my photo. I've been lurking for a couple of months and like what I've seen, but haven't entered. Any input will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> horseplay



well nice 
could do with a bit more light/levels imo but a good pic overall


----------



## marycciu (Jun 14, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> well nice
> could do with a bit more light/levels imo but a good pic overall




Hi, thanks for the input. I thought about adjusting levels, but it really was how it looked at sunset. As there wasn't anything in detail lacking, I thought it would be good as is. Love, innit?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2006)

My first entry: fairylove


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> My first entry: fairylove


awww
bloody hippy


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> awww
> bloody hippy


tis not my car


----------



## wiskey (Jun 15, 2006)

aarrgghh i got a new pc case last night which dervish lovingly put my old pc in - and now the USB wont connect to my camera so i cant upload any more pics  

and i have one ot enter


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 15, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> - and now the USB wont connect to my camera so i cant upload any more pics



Control Panel>System>Hardware> Device Manager...any little triangles with exclaimation marks round the USB settings?...if so uninstall and reboot to allow system to find them agin...and then reintroduce the camera...you may need it's driver tho too...or possible even reinstall that'en also.


----------



## zenie (Jun 15, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> aarrgghh i got a new pc case last night which dervish lovingly put my old pc in - and now the USB wont connect to my camera so i cant upload any more pics
> 
> and i have one ot enter


I have a card reader you can borrow if you’d like?


----------



## sovietpop (Jun 15, 2006)

The Chapel/All documents much be completed in black ink only


----------



## sovietpop (Jun 15, 2006)

The Kiss


----------



## girasol (Jun 15, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> 4_the_Love_of_Humankind



That's funny and also heartbreaking all at once...  

All the photos I associated with love seem to involve my little one, but I don't want to post up photos of him...

will look a bit more.


----------



## zenie (Jun 15, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> 4_the_Love_of_Humankind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are pretty cool in fairness they're the ones right by your house right?

I did double take type thing...


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 15, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> ...they're the ones right by your house right?



Yup they are the ones...he's a pin-hole photgrapher,,which is also cool! And she is a lecturer in permaculture...sadly the child's older sister was the most upset but I gave her a guinea-fowl feather to cheer her up....from one of these in fact....a pair of me old mates who used to live wild in my garden up the line....and this is the defunct warbler...but I've trashed the pinks + blown some stuff out in places; so will have to do agin drekklly.

back to the pickee.... _for extra gravitas._..what was not put on the sign is that the child only has use of one limb, has Downs Syndrome and had 6 heart operations in the first 3 months of his year long life...and this was his first EVER Own duvet cover and he was thrilled with it but now is gutted...I really really really admire the father's stoicism but even he admitted it was hard to quel his anger and not inflict the World with a whole series of ranting prayer flags t'boot! 

Cheers fer the feedback zee and Iemanja...&btw thanks to everyone for the nicelies last month too(<<<soz it's taken so long to say _Cheers!_).


----------



## marycciu (Jun 15, 2006)

Why aren't the last few months' winners posted on the winner board? Surely that's part of the 'prestige' of winning, having your name be on the top? Just wondering...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2006)

Think they're updated every few months or so.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 15, 2006)

marycciu said:
			
		

> Why aren't the last few months' winners posted on the winner board? Surely that's part of the 'prestige' of winning, having your name be on the top? Just wondering...



nah the prestige is choosing the next months topic. 

they only get updated when ed has time.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 15, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Control Panel>System>Hardware> Device Manager...any little triangles with exclaimation marks round the USB settings?...if so uninstall and reboot to allow system to find them agin...and then reintroduce the camera...you may need it's driver tho too...or possible even reinstall that'en also.



its a bit more fundamental than that. i took out a USB2 card and now its not happy. will have to tinker more. 




			
				zenie said:
			
		

> I have a card reader you can borrow if you’d like?



got two cheers but it wont see them either. 

nm i got the pics down the bit of string from derv's pc so i'll post it up shortly.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 15, 2006)

entry 2 

labour of love

(if someones already taken that title i'll change it)


----------



## loungelizard (Jun 15, 2006)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> The Kiss



aw, wow, i "love" this one


----------



## wiskey (Jun 15, 2006)

is there a reason there's no thumbnails page this month?


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 16, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> is there a reason there's no thumbnails page this month?



prolly coz mavis n hiccup are too busy watchin footy or dump_jumping,, or whaddeva they call these trends in _phartiggruphhie_ nowadays.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2006)

There is one, just not in the op yet: http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/june06/


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 16, 2006)

I took a photo of a couple of mates last night.  I'll try and dig it out.

Thing is, they're both straight men, but it's got that loving feeling nonetheless


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is another entry from me, which I would call "civilly partnering" because that is what they were doing that day!


----------



## Yokohama (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is one from a newbie!


Alfons heart window


----------



## girasol (Jun 16, 2006)

artificially enhanced love

Used the 'one step photo fix' on paint shop pro, as the photo was much too dark...


----------



## alef (Jun 17, 2006)

When the woman I love chooses the theme of love I find it...well..._lovely_  Skim's photography just keeps on getting better...meanwhile the growing bump will in a few months give us a little someone to photograph constantly!

For my first entry I have this pic of a couple in New Orleans. Although it has a posed look to it, they were genuinely asleep in this position when I walked past them:
Lovers asleep


----------



## Nina (Jun 17, 2006)

Yokohama said:
			
		

> Here is one from a newbie!
> 
> 
> Alfons heart window



that's lovely!


----------



## Derian (Jun 17, 2006)

sovietpop said:
			
		

> The Kiss




Awwr.


----------



## Derian (Jun 17, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> When the woman I love chooses the theme of love I find it...well..._lovely_  Skim's photography just keeps on getting better...meanwhile the growing bump will in a few months give us a little someone to photograph constantly!
> 
> For my first entry I have this pic of a couple in New Orleans. Although it has a posed look to it, they were genuinely asleep in this position when I walked past them:
> Lovers asleep




Love this too


----------



## Derian (Jun 17, 2006)

DJ Bigga said:
			
		

> Ok here's my 3
> 
> 1.I  didn't know the meaning of the word until...



My favourite so far.


----------



## Firky (Jun 18, 2006)

.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 18, 2006)

thats bollix firky, explain it to me when u get back lol


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> feet in the air.


plane passengers feet in the air. but LOVE  does firky love swetty feet


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought it was something to do with joining the mile high club tbh lol


----------



## Firky (Jun 18, 2006)

looking at the ceiling... shagging... planes

oh fuck off


----------



## snadge (Jun 18, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> looking at the ceiling... shagging... planes
> 
> oh fuck off



lol, I don't think so..........


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 18, 2006)

what a nob


----------



## Firky (Jun 18, 2006)

i get that ALL the time  

"what a nob!" she gasped...


----------



## big eejit (Jun 18, 2006)

I've never done this before but here's my entry (as the actress said to the bishop):

Love is...sharing your chips

Weston-super-Mare lovers.


----------



## Firky (Jun 18, 2006)

big eejit said:
			
		

> I've never done this before but here's my entry (as the actress said to the bishop):
> 
> Love is...sharing your chips
> 
> Weston-super-Mare lovers.



does that ice cream belong to the fat lass?


----------



## big eejit (Jun 18, 2006)

I think she'll have to fight the bloke with the sunburn vest for it.


----------



## Firky (Jun 18, 2006)

she already has a pack of pringles by the looks of it


----------



## Firky (Jun 18, 2006)

Right you fuckers, since you whinged loads last time. Here's a couple more:

2] Who do you love more, me or your camera?

3] You're Beautiful. (yeah it is another 'conceptual' one  )


----------



## big eejit (Jun 18, 2006)

There's probably too much going on in the pic. Here's a cropped version of the lovers alone with their chips:

Chip Lovers


----------



## big eejit (Jun 18, 2006)

I really like the stuff on your website btw riot sky. I use gallery too but your site makes great use of it.


----------



## Firky (Jun 18, 2006)

big eejit said:
			
		

> I really like the stuff on your website btw riot sky. I use gallery too but your site makes great use of it.



cheers man 

I just downloaded a skin for it and fiddled it a bit


----------



## Firky (Jun 18, 2006)

big eejit said:
			
		

> There's probably too much going on in the pic. Here's a cropped version of the lovers alone with their chips:
> 
> Chip Lovers



It is a shame there's a big tractor behind, that is causing most of the drag on the eye, but you could crop it quite tightly if the original image was bigger enough.


----------



## Firky (Jun 19, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> lol, I don't think so..........



nice tag line


----------



## big eejit (Jun 19, 2006)

Someone just suggested on my flickr page that I enter this one in the competition.

Coke Love

Thanks for the suggestion, mysterious stranger!


----------



## hiccup (Jun 19, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> is there a reason there's no thumbnails page this month?



I'll do an update tomorrow. Oh yes I will. Oh yes. Not had much computer time recently.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 20, 2006)

Updated thumbnails pages:

http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/june06/


----------



## Skim (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks again for the thumbnails, Hiccup. We're getting broadband next week – at long last –*which will bring us back into the world of the living again.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 20, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Thanks again for the thumbnails, Hiccup. We're getting broadband next week – at long last –*which will bring us back into the world of the living again.



Yeah like he's spsshhhll and everyting...busy boy that one...buisy shootin' air rifles at tins...tooo busy maaaaaaaaaaan...too busy when someone travels 350 miles up the line...way too busy...to busy photgrappin bleddi gurt .gifs on walls and watchin foooty...to bleddi BUSY!!! 


Anyways Skim...when you gonna pop?...broadband for live WibbleCam footagefeed I hope?

Are you sure it's yours?


----------



## Firky (Jun 20, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> My second entry:
> 
> *he loves me...*
> 
> ...



Class


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 20, 2006)

First ever entry into the Urban photo comp...

http://s58.photobucket.com/albums/g245/pembrokestephen/?action=view&current=dscf1727.jpg

No thumbnails, etc, cos I done read the rules.

Taken at the Hay-on-Wye literachoor festival this year...


----------



## Nina (Jun 21, 2006)

pembrokestephen said:
			
		

> First ever entry into the Urban photo comp...
> 
> http://s58.photobucket.com/albums/g245/pembrokestephen/?action=view&current=dscf1727.jpg
> 
> ...



can you make it smaller? I can't see all of it. (unless it's just me?  )


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 21, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> can you make it smaller? I can't see all of it. (unless it's just me?  )


Sorry about that - I have a monitor set to some ludicrous resolution...

but if you click on the filename below the image, it'll pop it up in a window, which you can happily resize to your heart's content...


----------



## Utopia (Jun 22, 2006)

twister said:
			
		

> aww thanks tank girl, i know, very mushy innit... me and my good lady in kefalonia last year on our first proper holiday together..  we have it framed in our lounge




Oooh, oooh, nice pic, i'm going to Kefalonia on Sunday, what beach is that, Myrtos?


----------



## Skim (Jun 22, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Anyways Skim...when you gonna pop?...broadband for live WibbleCam footagefeed I hope?
> 
> Are you sure it's yours?



I can't pop for another three months  Webcast isn't a bad idea... yeah, Live From Camberwell, we could charge good money for that. I had been thinking about giving Alef a Box Brownie and telling him to snap away when the fun starts, but maybe we should move into the 21st century and do it on the web 

It had better be mine, or else


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 22, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> It had better be mine, or else


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

Where do we vote?

I have a favourite.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2006)

On this thread, but not until 1st July, and you can pick your 3 favourites


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

<bowled over> 

  - I shall - I like these competitions but I haven't voted before.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 22, 2006)

tell all your friends too.


----------



## Firky (Jun 22, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> <bowled over>
> 
> - I shall - I like these competitions but I haven't voted before.



Why don't you enter a couple, you've got muckle* loads of photos from Italy and your trip up north I bet 


*did you like that? It was supposed to be the preverbial carrot of temptation


----------



## Pieface (Jun 22, 2006)

*muckle*

I am unfortunately a godawful photographer - I really am.  I don't think about what I'm doing....

I might try though - we have a digitial camera in the house at the moment....


----------



## Firky (Jun 22, 2006)

Aahh, it is open to all. It doesn't matter if you think you're crap or not, some of the winning shots have been technically crap but the concept spot on!


----------



## zenie (Jun 22, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> we have a digitial camera in the house at the moment....


 Enough about you and dubs private affairs puuurrrlleease!!!


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm still trying to find just the right bunch of discarded rotting flowers.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Reminisce

_todays date_


----------



## Nina (Jun 22, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to find just the right bunch of discarded rotting flowers.



ha ha.

My sentiments exactly..


----------



## Fingers (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.photos.gringotrail.org/halfmoon/DSC00474.JPG

LoveFootball


----------



## Fingers (Jun 24, 2006)

My second entry

http://www.photos.gringotrail.org/dnaparty/100_0075.JPG

Loved Up


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 24, 2006)

*wonders why his entry didn't make it onto the thumbnails page*


----------



## hiccup (Jun 24, 2006)

pembrokestephen said:
			
		

> *wonders why his entry didn't make it onto the thumbnails page*




Cos the page hasn't been updated since you posted your entry. 

It'll be added the next time I or anyone else updates the pages.


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 24, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Cos the page hasn't been updated since you posted your entry.
> 
> It'll be added the next time I or anyone else updates the pages.


OK, phew. I thought I may have unwittingly committed some infraction of an unwritten rule, or something


----------



## twister (Jun 24, 2006)

Utopia said:
			
		

> Oooh, oooh, nice pic, i'm going to Kefalonia on Sunday, what beach is that, Myrtos?



thanks.. no,  it was a beach near to Katelios in the south.. very nice. THIS! is Mrytos beach, which is worth the winding mountain journey and steep drop to get to it just for this postcard view. The beach itself is not that nice, its mainly stones, not that private and hurts like hell to walk bare feet on it. please see face here for details.  

enjoy Kefalonia.. I loved it, wonderful place. get a car.. drive.. everywhere!

have a set of fantastic holiday shots from there but I daren't post them at the risk of people throwing up.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 24, 2006)

*2nd entry - Loved & lost*

just cropped
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/5629/lovedandlost3uf.jpg


----------



## Nina (Jun 25, 2006)

Fingers said:
			
		

> http://www.photos.gringotrail.org/halfmoon/DSC00474.JPG
> 
> LoveFootball



I've been waiting for a footy entry. Nice pic  really emotive.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 26, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> just cropped
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/5629/lovedandlost3uf.jpg


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 26, 2006)

My first entry for ages, but now I've got a new phone I'll be here every month 

Androo 4 Becky


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jun 26, 2006)

Taken shortly after my friends got married last Thursday.



http://photo-origin.tickle.com/image/118/5/9/O/118597854O996309000.jpg


----------



## aurora green (Jun 26, 2006)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> Taken shortly after my friends got married last Thursday.
> 
> May be a bit big so I'll resize it later
> 
> http://photo-origin.tickle.com/image/118/5/9/O/118597854O996309000.jpg




Wow! I love it!

<feels all wistful>


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 26, 2006)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> http://photo-origin.tickle.com/image/118/5/9/O/118597854O996309000.jpg



 that street was on my list of pics to take... all I needed was a willing couple!

It is a great shot  (one of my favourite so far)


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jun 26, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Wow! I love it!
> 
> <feels all wistful>



Cheers, who'd have thought Love Walk was in Camberwell?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 26, 2006)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> Taken shortly after my friends got married last Thursday.
> 
> May be a bit big so I'll resize it later
> 
> http://photo-origin.tickle.com/image/118/5/9/O/118597854O996309000.jpg



awwww 
dressed up crusties in love


----------



## aurora green (Jun 26, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> that street was on my list of pics to take... all I needed was a willing couple!




It's nearby to me too, bit gutted I never thought of it actually,
but I think the fact that the couple are in wedding attire really makes it.
They do look so lovley.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 26, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> but I think the fact that the couple are in wedding attire really makes it.
> They do look so lovley.


definitely... and you can't stage that sort of body language


----------



## ddraig (Jun 26, 2006)

psssst: there might be a similar one in woolwich SE18


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jun 26, 2006)

The couple live pretty close too, we were just passing on the way from the registry office to the pub and it was too good an opportunity to miss.


----------



## pembrokestephen (Jun 26, 2006)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> Taken shortly after my friends got married last Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> http://photo-origin.tickle.com/image/118/5/9/O/118597854O996309000.jpg


*retires from competition* 

(well, maybe not, but I know who *I'm* voting for...!)


----------



## Dhimmi (Jun 26, 2006)

One entry from me...

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/4142/2688/1600/00098.jpg


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 26, 2006)

Access Denied


----------



## Dhimmi (Jun 26, 2006)

Bids! "Access Denied" to mine?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Bids! "Access Denied" to mine?


Yep, don't think it's my puter - doesn't work in the office either 



> While trying to retrieve the URL: http://localhost:10141/blogger/4142/2688/1600/00098.jpg
> 
> The following error was encountered:
> 
> ...


----------



## cesare (Jun 27, 2006)

I can see Dhimmi's photo. Beautiful pink sunset with a silhouette of a couple on a bench. I like it a lot.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2006)

Dhimmi.. have you just denied me access?  


edit: I can see it if I copy the address from the link properties


----------



## cesare (Jun 27, 2006)

BiddlyBee - the two URLs don't match. I mean the one that Dhimmi has on his post and the one you've quoted. Might that be something to do with it??


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 27, 2006)

What is quoted in my post is what is displayed when I click on Dhimmi's link, haven't changed any of the URLs.

No worries though, have found a way to see the photo - and is a nice one


----------



## cesare (Jun 27, 2006)

That's the main thing


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 27, 2006)

*For those geting access denied.*

Go up into the location bar, click to edit, don't change anything and hit return.

(it's referal url checking)


----------



## Dhimmi (Jun 27, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> *For those geting access denied.*
> 
> Go up into the location bar, click to edit, don't change anything and hit return.
> 
> (it's referal url checking)




Blimey! Thanks for explaining it... glad it worked, for a moment I thought bids was in the interweb naughty book and not allowed to look at any pictures lacking nudity.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 27, 2006)

Dhimmi said:
			
		

> Blimey!



well I tried for 20secs and gave up,,,even with the fractionMan techniques... 

heyho that's the Inturnip fer yers...better luck next month eh Dhimmi?


----------



## Dhimmi (Jun 27, 2006)

well try this link, the picture is at the top of the post, then click on it...

http://artsandelbows.blogspot.com/2006/06/lonely-artist-seeks-funds.html


----------



## zenie (Jun 27, 2006)

*Ermm my first two*

By the sea

It's that look in your eyes

I was quite wasted when I took those two ^^ and I haven't edited them! 

I have another one but I need to edit it cos it's noisy and I'm not very good at it


----------



## Firky (Jun 28, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> just cropped
> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/5629/lovedandlost3uf.jpg



quite reminiscent of an entry last month...


----------



## hiccup (Jun 28, 2006)

Updated thumbs


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jun 29, 2006)

ok another entry, could do with a crop but haven't got the tools here.

http://file012.bebo.com/7/large/2006/06/29/13/7601811a1225929834b138022340l.jpg

Love (and hate?)


----------



## Firky (Jun 29, 2006)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> ok another entry, could do with a crop but haven't got the tools here.
> 
> http://file012.bebo.com/7/large/2006/06/29/13/7601811a1225929834b138022340l.jpg
> 
> Love (and hate?)



 

Any chance of a bigger version?


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jun 29, 2006)

I'll do it when I get in


----------



## zenie (Jun 29, 2006)

*third entry*

one love


----------



## zenie (Jun 29, 2006)

Dunno if I'll have internet after tonight and if I do it's gonna be dial up so here's me votes
1. Entry 1- DeadManWalking
2. insideout love - twister
3. I didn't know the meaning of the word until... - DJ Bigga


----------



## kage (Jun 29, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> quite reminiscent of an entry last month...




Glad to see I inspired someone


----------



## hiccup (Jun 30, 2006)

One from me:

Love n' Logos


----------



## Firky (Jun 30, 2006)

kage said:
			
		

> Glad to see I inspired someone



imitation is the sincerest form of flattery...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2006)

My 2nd entry


----------



## Skim (Jun 30, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Dunno if I'll have internet after tonight and if I do it's gonna be dial up



Comiserations – we've had dial-up for a month now and it's hell  Homechoice were going to come around tomorrow and finally get us fixed, but now they can't do it for another two weeks. It's too much


----------



## wiskey (Jun 30, 2006)

my last entry

dress-up

(i'll take it down if those involved object)


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 30, 2006)

had a load more but they made meh 

so intead I'll do ladylurve for my last'en.


----------



## snadge (Jun 30, 2006)

well I've never had a chance to do anything for this comp and I didn't have a chance to do anything for the last one either so here are a couple of old ones.

entry1 http://www.pbase.com/snadge/image/48319902

entry2 http://www.pbase.com/snadge/image/36288116

entry3 http://www.pbase.com/snadge/image/34098317


----------



## Barney Bee (Jun 30, 2006)

.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 1, 2006)

I'll add the last few entries to the thumbs in the morning.


----------



## Masonic Mystery (Jul 1, 2006)

1. he loves me... - Nina........   Outstanding photo, great concept, a truly talented lady.
2.my beach love - twister ........  A truly handsome couple, clearly in love, great shot.
3.Entry 1 - Dhimmi ........ Great shot, shame it didn't have more beach, rather than sky....imo.


----------



## aurora green (Jul 1, 2006)

Well for some reason, I couldn't manage 'love' myself...


Anyways, lots of horsey stuff going on this month, but for me true love won through...

1, Entry 1- DeadManWalking
2,The kiss- Sovietpop 
3, Look Ma-no Hands - Trickyskills

found it difficult to choose between 1 and 2, so went for the one with the best initial impact (for me)


----------



## hiccup (Jul 1, 2006)

Completed thumbs


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 1, 2006)

1. my beach love - twister

2. I didn't know the meaning of the word until... - DJ Bigga

3. Love, United - mauvais


----------



## snadge (Jul 1, 2006)

1. he loves me... - Nina
2. The Kiss - sovietpop
3. I didn't know the meaning of the word until... - DJ Bigga


----------



## wiskey (Jul 1, 2006)

love didnt really suit me either but i think its a great topic

1 - Entry 1- DeadManWalking

2 - ladylurve - boskysquelch  i love the colours in this one

3 - Entry 2 - ddraig


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 1, 2006)

1.Look ma _tricky skills...this jus gets me!
2.Chapel_sovietpop...this one IS the better shot but doesn't get meh as much
3.Loving kindness_Nina...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 1, 2006)

My first vote goes to He Loves Me by Nina, because it both made me smile/feel warm inside, and its witty. 

My second vote is for LadyLurve by BoskySquelch because its a great photo and, again, witty. It didn't actually make me feel warm inside.

I had difficulty choosing who to give my third vote, but, in the end, went with The Kiss by SovietPop because it made me feel warm inside, and that's what it is all about, innit.

(The one I also wanted to vote for was One Love by zenie, because it made me go "awwww" (apart from the England shirts, of course!))


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 1, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> It didn't actually make me feel warm inside.



Eros, Philia and Agape escape meh atm... 

Did you know "love" is a Germanic derivative of  the Sanskrit word _lubh_(desire). ...oh Google is a wonderful thang. 

Feel da *lub*!

* I have tons and tons and tons of lovey_pickees but they hurt.


----------



## cesare (Jul 1, 2006)

1st choice - 'ladylurve' by boskysquelch
2nd choice - 'lovers asleep' by alef
3rd choice - 'Entry 1' by DeadManWalking


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 1, 2006)

1. my beach love - twister
2. he loves me... - Nina
3. Entry 1- DeadManWalking


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 1, 2006)

1. He loves me - Nina

2. Missing - thefuse

3. My beach love - twister


----------



## Firky (Jul 1, 2006)

My only vote:

1] He Loves me - Nina


----------



## aurora green (Jul 1, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> My only vote:
> 
> 1] He Loves me - Nina



  What's that all about then?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 1, 2006)

*you're beautiful - riot sky * 

*he loves me - nina* 

*ladylurrve - bosky*

thems my three, the rest were shite.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 1, 2006)

Only two votes this month:

1st Entry - Ninjaboy 
Entry 1- DeadManWalking


----------



## mauvais (Jul 1, 2006)

... 

1. He Loves Me - Nina
2. Love - thefuse
3. Loving Kindness - Nina


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 1, 2006)

1. *Entry 1* - Dhimmi
2. *Horseplay* - marycciu
3. *Ladylurve* - boskysquelch


----------



## thefuse (Jul 1, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> thems my three, the rest were shite.


charming.


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 1, 2006)

Tough choices- a massive range of talent to choose from...

luvv'd_up_and_munted - boskysquelch
loving kindness - Nina
Who do you love more, me or your camera? - riot sky


----------



## Nina (Jul 1, 2006)

1. The Chapel... Soviet Pop

2. Love (and hate?) Dead Man Walking

3. Look ma, no hands Tricky Skills


----------



## Dhimmi (Jul 1, 2006)

Masonic Mystery said:
			
		

> 3.Entry 1 - Dhimmi ........ Great shot, shame it didn't have more beach, rather than sky....imo.



Well most of that was sea, and the tide was in so no beach there at the time. Ta for the vote.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2006)

1 - Love (and hate?) - DeadManWalking
2 - The Chapel/All documents much be completed in black ink only - sovietpop
3 - ladylurve - boskysquelch 

found ti difficult tbh


----------



## hiccup (Jul 2, 2006)

1) beach love - twister

2) Lovers asleep - alef

3) ladylurve - boskysquelch


Loved these three too:

Look Ma - no hands! - Tricky Skills

The Kiss - sovietpop

Alfons heart window - Yokohama


----------



## Nina (Jul 2, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> 1.Look ma _tricky skills...this jus gets me!
> 2.Chapel_sovietpop...this one IS the better shot but doesn't get meh as much
> 3.Loving kindness_Nina...



Why the long face Bosky? He's not dead you know


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 2, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> Why the long face Bosky?




ANother of my Bore_sky stories...n'er mind!  

My _local_ Tibetan Buddhist has become obsessed, since I hooked them up to the Net, with...*LOST*!!!!!   




*what have I done?


----------



## wiskey (Jul 2, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> My _local_ Tibetan Buddhist has become obsessed, since I hooked them up to the Net, with...*LOST*!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jeez man, you could have left his mind pure from such american trash telly

you should feel bad!


----------



## alef (Jul 2, 2006)

Think it's turned out to be quite a tricky theme, none of the entries really shouted 'love' at me. But there are many photos here I like...

1 Look Ma - no hands! - Tricky Skills
2 The Kiss - sovietpop
3 ladylurve - boskysquelch

Also short-listed:
Love (and hate?) - DeadManWalking
The Chapel - sovietpop
luvv'd_up_and_munted - boskysquelch
Love is...sharing your chips - big eejit


----------



## Firky (Jul 2, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> What's that all about then?



Didn't really rate the others


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 2, 2006)

1) Entry 1- DeadManWalking
2) Lovers asleep - alef
3) ladylurve - boskysquelch


----------



## citydreams (Jul 2, 2006)

1) he loves me... - Nina 
2) Entry 1- DeadManWalking 
3) ladylurve - boskysquelch


----------



## Robster970 (Jul 3, 2006)

1) he loves me - Nina
2) the kiss - sovietpop
3) look ma no hands - tricky skills


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 3, 2006)

torn - riot sky

Lovers asleep - alef 

By the sea - zenie


----------



## Firky (Jul 3, 2006)

*Akshally*

Here's another bote from me

2] ladylurve - boskysquelch

reminds me of microcosmos, that french film by claude n-something


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 3, 2006)

1. ladylurve - boskysquelch 
2. Look Ma - no hands! - Tricky Skills (although I wasn't that impressed with the place it was taken)
3. morning stroll - wiskey (well the subjects are mates of mine)


----------



## twister (Jul 3, 2006)

1. Entry 1- DeadManWalking - great shot, have a 'love lane' near me... was tempted to go and copy heheh  
2. ladylurve - boskysquelch - if you dont frame it & put it on your wall, I will!  
3. he loves me... - Nina - a bit too good


----------



## Skim (Jul 3, 2006)

My votes go to:

1. Tricky Skills: Look ma, no hands

2. Boskysquelch: Ladylurve 

3. Tricky skills: heart of stone

We (well, Alef, to be precise because I'm shit with numbers) will be totting up the scores later before we announce the winner at a star-studded ceremony, hosted by Jordan and Peter Andre, in an exclusive West End location


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jul 3, 2006)

1 entry 1 = dhimmi

2 luvvd up and munted = bosky squelch ( made me turn my head to see what it was )

3 look ma no hands = tricky skills


and twister if thats you coooooorrr

edited to add the postion i forgot sorry .


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 3, 2006)

my votes 

1. Love (and hate?) - DeadManWalking
2. Lovers asleep - alef
3. ladylurve - boskysquelch


----------



## tastebud (Jul 3, 2006)

ninjaboy's first one - i think that is *such* a great photo
tricky: "look ma no hands"
twister: "my beach love"

i really liked nina: "he loves me" for wit and alef's "lovers asleep"... beautiful, but somehow the top three... i could feel it man. [/hippy]

i wanted to enter  but tomorrow is when i woulda' taken the photo, which would've been too late.


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 3, 2006)

1) Ladylurve - Boskysquelch
2) He loves me - Nina
3) Androo 4 Becky - Fractionman

Number one made me smile, last two reminded me of when love was so innocent and easy


----------



## indicate (Jul 3, 2006)

Some great photos this month!  I'm only sorry I didn't have the time to get some entries in...

Anyway, here are my votes:
1.  he loves me - nina
2.  Love, United - mauvais
3.  One love - zenie


----------



## DJ Bigga (Jul 3, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> *you're beautiful - riot sky *
> 
> *he loves me - nina*
> 
> ...



Constructive critisim as always.. 


Love (hate) -- DMW
1st entry -- Riot Sky
the kiss -- soviet pop


----------



## alef (Jul 4, 2006)

It was mainly a battle between a flower petal and a pair of ladybirds... congrats to Nina we have a new winner!

Top 5:
34 pts Nina - he loves me
26 pts boskysquelch - ladylurve
18 pts DeadManWalking - entry1
17 pts tricky skills - look ma no hands
13 pts twister - my beach love


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 4, 2006)

Muchos congratos Nina. X  

now get on wiv IT! 




*I _found_ some familial love with a visit from my Columbian_nephew  yesterday.


----------



## Firky (Jul 4, 2006)

Yay! Nina 


"I do all my loving in the winter." ~ Syd Barrett, hehe I have never had so few votes


----------



## hiccup (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations nina!


----------



## girasol (Jul 4, 2006)

Argh, shit, I forgot to vote!!!  

Well done nina!


----------



## Skim (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations Nina! Looking forward to the next theme 

Thanks again to Hiccup for looking after the thumbnails. We still haven't got broadband – bah


----------



## aurora green (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, well done Nina!
I'm also looking forward to next months theme.
I really need to get a new camera though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 4, 2006)

Congrats Nina 

I need a new camera too aurora... mine died on me a few weeks ago and now only focuses when the subject is an inch away  

Might have to rely on my slr and get the film processed in time


----------



## Nina (Jul 4, 2006)

I am well chuffed    

Thanks people.

I have a new theme in mind....will put the thread on tonight as I can't access U75 at work. It is fire wall blocked due to "drugs misuse" 

Thanks again!


----------



## twister (Jul 4, 2006)

*Well done nina!*




			
				Pawn said:
			
		

> and twister if thats you coooooorrr



if you're talking about the gentleman on the right then yes  

if you're talking about the lady on the left  *shakes fist*


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 4, 2006)

As alway of each month who adds up can they put link to image.

whick one of  Nina wins  

congrats Nina

Thanks you's


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 4, 2006)

it was this one: http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/163695110/in/photostream/


----------



## wiskey (Jul 4, 2006)

well done


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jul 4, 2006)

twister said:
			
		

> if you're talking about the gentleman on the right then yes
> 
> if you're talking about the lady on the left  *shakes fist*



he he lucky bugger .


----------



## Skim (Jul 4, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> As alway of each month who adds up can they put link to image.
> 
> whick one of  Nina wins
> 
> congrats Nina



Like this?

The winning entry


Edited to add: I don't think it's compulsory for the person who adds up to put a link to the image. If you want to see the image, all you have to do is go back to the beginning of the thread and look at the thumbnails pages...


----------



## thefuse (Jul 4, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> hehe I have never had so few votes


well ive never had more than two in any month afaik, although i appreciate the few that i have had. i put this down to one of two things. either you all think my entries have been rubbish or we're just not on the same wavelength.
well done nina.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I didn't get any votes, or any comments or any acknowledgement so either I am invisible or, equally as likely, I haven't quite sussed out this competition lark yet!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't get any votes, or any comments or any acknowledgement so either I am invisible or, equally as likely, I haven't quite sussed out this competition lark yet!


neither do most people tho...

congrats nina, great pic 

e2a - cheers for the vote whiskers!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> neither do most people tho...


just what I was about to say... it's not really about the votes, but entering because you want to imo.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 4, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't get any votes, or any comments or any acknowledgement so either I am invisible or, equally as likely, I haven't quite sussed out this competition lark yet!


It's the taking part that counts 

I got one more mention than you though


----------



## Firky (Jul 4, 2006)

i just think love is something that escapes me and i can't engage with 

<small violin>


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 4, 2006)

You lucky bastard


----------



## alef (Jul 4, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> ...hehe I have never had so few votes



Actually, when I was counting up the votes I noticed that you were the only person to get at least one vote for three different entries, which is quite rare! You've also won the competition previously, always good to have a new winner -- looking forward to the surprise of your new theme, Nina!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 4, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> -- looking forward to the surprise of your new theme, Nina!



yeah gerr'on wit'it!!!! 


oh and btw thanku for all Your comments...All the peeps!...You are my only Public....thank-you_thank-you_thank-you...spshlly that Guinevertwo.


----------



## aurora green (Jul 5, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> I need a new camera too aurora... mine died on me a few weeks ago and now only focuses when the subject is an inch away :confused
> 
> Might have to rely on my slr and get the film processed in time




I was thinking the same, although it just seems so cumbersome, and inconveinient...
And where to start with buying a new digital? (might have to start a new thread about it  )
I'm still waiting for people to contribute to this thread, Squelch? Nina? et al...Let us know what you got that takes such good 'uns.


----------



## Skim (Jul 5, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> oh and btw thanku for all Your comments...All the peeps!...You are my only Public....thank-you_thank-you_thank-you...



Lurid pictures of shagging ladybirds? I think it's disgusting – ban this smut!  



cool


----------



## aurora green (Jul 5, 2006)

Skim said:
			
		

> Lurid pictures of shagging ladybirds? I think it's disgusting – ban this smut!




that's nothing compared to what he's got in store for next month...


----------



## Structaural (Jul 5, 2006)

I missed all this but if I may:

/cheese mode/


----------



## Rollem (Jul 5, 2006)

i didnt get a chance to vote, but am not too worried as the winning entry was my fav  congrats nina!


----------



## Firky (Jul 5, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I missed all this but if I may:
> 
> /cheese mode/




 

very chocolate box


----------



## Structaural (Jul 5, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> very chocolate box



or Hallmark Valentines card


----------



## Skim (Jul 5, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> that's nothing compared to what he's got in store for next month...



I dread to think what that wrong 'un has got up his sleeve... tsk.


----------



## thefuse (Jul 5, 2006)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I missed all this but if I may:
> 
> /cheese mode/


i once did a trip with an artist friend who was painting a very similar picture.
i dissappeared into the rose and spiralled through her veins for quite a good while, eventually being reborn back out of it.


----------

